# Tips for writing ad copy for Facebook etc?



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello everyone
I have done a lot of research into the *how* of social media marketing took a little course on it etc so I feel like I have a good game plan. However I was wondering if anyone has any resources on writing ad copy for Facebook & the other big players?

I have an idea of what to write but I'm keen to know if there is any concrete info on there like how many words is recommended, how to structure sentences and the action etc 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

jennGO said:


> Hello everyone
> I have done a lot of research into the *how* of social media marketing took a little course on it etc so I feel like I have a good game plan. However I was wondering if anyone has any resources on writing ad copy for Facebook & the other big players?
> 
> I have an idea of what to write but I'm keen to know if there is any concrete info on there like how many words is recommended, how to structure sentences and the action etc
> ...



The picture is the hardest part to get right. FB don't want your advert to look like an advert, so they stipulate a max amount of text/logos in the picture. They don't even like you producing a mock-up of a garment with a slogan, though you can get away with it if you use a picture of an actual printed garment.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes I've done an ad before. I'm more concerned about the text not the photo. Using a model this fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

"PLEASE!, oh please, somebody buy my shirt!"

I haven't had good luck with ads, so obviously I don't know


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Lol I have a feeling that will be the ticket! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## henrygreger (Aug 23, 2016)

Here are 4 tips: 

1. Use language that will resonate with your target segment. Think of it from their point of view. 
2. Keep it short and to the point. 
3. Use adjectives so that customer can imagine easier. 
4. Always use a call to action at the end.


----------



## fidelmartin (Jun 15, 2017)

First, you need to prepare short and relevant sharing contain 
which describe your product. Try to use simple language so the customer can easily understand.


----------

